# 2012 Vauxhall Astra J GTC SRI



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Not really sure if this should be in the showroom OR here, but am sure someone will move it if I am wrong... it's kind of a review of the car plus showing what I've done to mine.

Last August I picked up a brand new 2.0 cdti Astra GTC in replacement of my 1.8 tdci Ford Focus... it's the SRI model (the one below the VXR) with the following options: 19" alloys, premium lighting pack (i.e. LED DRLs & tail lights plus xenon headlights), Infinity speaker pack with sub, parking sensors and bluetooth in the stereo...


























































Once home:









































































Debadged:

























Front end Ventureshielded:









Stickers added:

























Poundland plate holders & private plate fitted:

















Now 6 months & 15,000 miles on the car is beautiful, not regretting the purchase at all. It's a very comfy car to drive, copes with all four of us plus a boot full of stuff well (we had a week in France with it). MPG seems to vary between 45 - 55 mpg dependant on my driving style (well off the 65 mpg the book says) but comparable to my Focus.

The Ventureshield is awesome, ok looking closely and it can seem a bit tatty (i.e. dirt gathering at the edges, marks all over the place) BUT I would be heartbroken without it because it would be littered with stone chips!!!

The red DTUK box has transformed the drive, similar results to remaps I've had in the past.

Recently popped on a set of Eibach Sportline springs making the car sit how it should, they've been on a couple of weeks & the cars settled nicely, a must have mod for the GTC IMO, standards just sits too high!

Yesterday she got her weekly clean (most of the effort was the interior as having two kids & two horses is not conducive to having a clean car):










































Am loving Autosmart Duet at the moment, followed by a soaking in AS Tango then buff off.... it beads so well.

The suspension has settled in nicely now:










Just to show how much the car has dropped...

Standard:









Lowered:









Any comments / questions / queries / jibs welcome :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks nice chap , a colleague at work has just purchased the same model and colour.

The only thing I would say is I think there a few too many stickers. But as long as you like it thats the main thing.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

slineclean said:


> Looks nice chap , a colleague at work has just purchased the same model and colour.
> 
> *The only thing I would say is I think there a few too many stickers. But as long as you like it thats the main thing.*


I go through phases... I too am questioning the stickers at the moment


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lovely looking car:thumb: I thought it looked great debadged, but for me adding the stickers hasn't added anything to the looks of the car (imho)


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Love it, probably one of the nicest looking cars available at the moment and the colour really suits it.

Again, not sure about the stickers. Think it might be the amount rather than what they are but it's personal preference anyway. :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm thinking of removing the monky from the front, the elephant from the petrol cap, cow from the wing mirror and drift king from the boot..

That'll leave the peek-a-boo on the boot, the other on the front & the shark barcode at the bottom of the passenger door


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I really like the look of these, I'm tempted to try one, although it would have to be the 1.6t, a quick search shows these as having the same engine as the corsa Vxr so 240 bhp should be possible.

Actually how do you find parking it, are the big doors a pain in narrow spaces or is it no worse than the focus ?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I really like the look of these, I'm tempted to try one, although it would have to be the 1.6t, a quick search shows these as having the same engine as the corsa Vxr so 240 bhp should be possible.
> 
> Actually how do you find parking it, are the big doors a pain in narrow spaces or is it no worse than the focus ?


Doors are huge, slightly bigger than the Focus but I do not have a problem parking it... I would recommend the sensors though as visibility out the back ain't the best!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Lovely car mate, but I am a little biased. 

The GTC is a great car, it does everything really well and is still a genuine head turner as they aren't that common on the roads yet. 

I always get compliments on the car when I'm out and about, makes you proud to own such a car.

I'm not sure about the stickers but if you like them, that's all that matters.:thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Love the car. Exactly the sort of thing Alfa should be producing looks (and door number) wise instead of the frontally ugly (in my eyes) Giulietta

Lose the stickers though.........but then I'm old....lol


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

By heck them stickers. Other than that nice looking car.


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

Really nice car, must agree with the majority and say I'm not a fan of the stickers, apart from the one one the boot, that ones quality...


Your car though, and its a really nice example.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

No I am in agreement... I too had been contemplating the removal of the stickers so today I've taken off the peek-a-boo sticker on the front bumper, the cow off the passenger wing mirror, elephant off the fuel cap & drift king off the boot.

Looks much neater now!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

J1ODY A said:


> No I am in agreement... I too had been contemplating the removal of the stickers so today I've taken off the peek-a-boo sticker on the front bumper, the cow off the passenger wing mirror, elephant off the fuel cap & drift king off the boot.
> 
> Looks much neater now!


Long as you leave the peek-a-boo on the boot.....

Looks much better lowered too.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice car, I nearly bought one of these GTC's.

Not sure about the stickers on it or it being lowered but that's just my personal taste. 

Each to their own & all that...............


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

They have got to be one of the best looking hatches out at the minute.
Drop suits it really well, all modern stuff looks like there on stilts nowadays but hey.
When you going to hang something from the rear tow eye like the dubbers :lol:


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Love it mate. Then again Im also biased aswell lol


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice car  I liked the sticker on the boot, it's comical


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

possul said:


> They have got to be one of the best looking hatches out at the minute.
> Drop suits it really well, all modern stuff looks like there on stilts nowadays but hey.
> When you going to hang something from the rear tow eye like the dubbers :lol:


Will pop to McD tonight for a happy meal and see what I get!

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

J1ODY A said:


> Changing the wheels? What for?
> 
> I'm 17.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


Don't change the wheels, they're nice already


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

VXR wheels are nice...










Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

J1ODY A said:


> VXR wheels are nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really rate those but each to their own


----------

